# Geophagus Orange Tapajos Stocking Help



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm currently planning my next aquarium. I want to keep Geophagus Orange-Head Tapajos, but the more I read about them, the less likely it seems to be that I can keep them in a tank less than 6' long. A biotope with fish from the same area would be nice, but if it doesn't really affect the well-being of the fish, and assuming all the fish have same water requirements, I don't mind having fish from other parts of the world, such as rainbowfish.

I've got some questions to ask:
1. Are Geophagus Orange-Head Tapajos easy to keep, assuming water changes are done every week? I have Tropheus currently and am getting very discouraged/stressed with keeping them alive, and I just want this Geophagus tank to be relaxing. (I've got a separate thread for the Tropheus issue..) 
2. Will this Geophagus species fight amongst eachother often? How many could I keep, depending on the size of the tank?
3. What types of community fish could I keep with them? Which tetra species, if any? How about rainbowfish?

It seems unlikely that I will be able to get a tank larger than 75 gallons, but I'm still going to do more research. Still, I'm going to continue looking for species similar to Geophagus that can fit in groups in a 75 gallon. I want the tank to be relaxing and peaceful, but I want a larger type of fish as a sort of 'centerpiece' fish, which is part of the reason why I like Geophagus. Basically, I want a fish that is large yet peaceful, and can go in a group and with other non-aggressive fish like rainbowfish or tetras. Surely there is a fish that fits this description?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, a 75gal is fine for a small school of them. I had a few many years ago in a 55gal, but will not do that again. They grew to about 4" long and were very fun to have, very peaceful for a cichlid. I had them with a large school of tetras. I think I had 2 males and 3 females and they only bred once, but this was over 20years ago. I eventually gave them away.

To answer your question.
1) Very easy to keep, from my experience. Geophagus Orange-Head Tapajos
2) My males "joust", but never caused any damage to each other. If you keep the 75gal, I would say 5 (this is what I had).
3) I had them with Lemon Tetras and Head-and-Tail light tetras, with no issues.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you very much tanker3, there's still a lot of time before I would get another tank, so I'm going to wait for more answers if any come. I'm a kid and live with my parents, so in the end it's their choice whether I get another tank or not lol. I've already got two, one of which is a 75. If I get permission for a 5' or 6' tank, I'd pick up those Geophagus in an instant.

I'm actually quite interested in the rainbowfish species, Melanotaenia trifasciata. I know this is a cichlid forum, so I'll look elsewhere for info on it, but does anyone know if it would work with Geophagus Orange Tapajos? Or if any other rainbowfish would work with Geophagus? Their diet and water parameters (temp, pH) seem to be compatible, so it'd just be an issue of behaviour compatibility.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I have never kept any of the rainbows, but I do not see any issues with keep them together, just that rainbows too are schooling fish and you will need to keep 6+ rainbows to keep them happy.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm currently keeping them now, and from what I've observed over the past 2 or 3 years, they do better when they are the dominant species in the tank. They are very easily bullied by other cichlids of similar size and temperment. I do see flaring, and some chasing, but overall they get along quite well with each other. I've been trying to find some upper swimmers to add, but so far it has been problematic due to the other fish in the tank -Severum, and Hecklii which kill them. I don't like rainbows for some reason, so I've not considered them, but I'd think that they would be fine with Red Heads.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

It seems I can only fit a 5' tank, but I don't know where to get one in Canada... Petsmart's Canada website only shows 4' and 6' tanks, not 5'. Perhaps when it comes time when I'm actually ready for a new tank, there might be a place to get a 5'?

Anyway, if I find a 5' tank, how many could I keep? It'd probably be 90-120 gallons. I read that 4' tanks aren't ideal for these Geophagus in the long term because when they spawn they claim large areas, and with or without spawning, they're just big fish that like being in pairs/groups. An additional foot may help with that, if I can get it. I'm still interested in rainbowfish and lemon tetras to go with them. Maybe a fancy pleco if they weren't so expensive!

Basically though, my main goal for this tank is peaceful fish without having to go full community fish, because those just aren't as interesting to me. If Geophagus are going to fight in a 4' or 5' tank, or if they won't be thriving, perhaps they aren't the fish for me. (but I do like them!)


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Unfortunately large fish aren't suitable for a 4 foot long tank. So to overly active fish, and most cichlids are active. I would not keep any fish larger than 8 inches total length (TL) in a 4 foot long tank.

But you guys have so many more options, fish wise, open to you.

Look for smaller earth eaters if you want a peaceful tank. Though with South American cichlids, there really is no such thing as a peaceful tank, as there will be some degree of agro and a pecking order.

Biotodoma, guianacara, and gymnogeophagus. Or a tank with some of the smaller acara species available.

Your water will play a role in to what South American cichlids you can keep. However a stable pH is far more important than trying achieve the "perfect" pH.

If you can find a 4' long x 2' wide x 18" high tank it would be better for bottom dwelling fish than a standard 75 gallon tank.. I get all my tanks made by a local tank maker. Do a little research and you should find a few local tank makers. It's worth it to pay that bit extra for top quality made tanks. And still cheaper than buying a tank from a LFS.

If I had the choice of cichlids you guys do, I would want to do a gymnogeophagus tank, with one of the northern Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus group variants/species with some Laetacara dorsigera.

I would contact Jeff Rapps to see if he can get some in.

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com

http://www.aqvaterra.com/cichlids_other_fishes.php


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Oops just read that you can go a 5 foot tank, an that you are in Canada.

A 5x2x2 or a 5x2x18 should be suitable for gymnogeophagus or biotodoma.

Check out the FB link bellow, and try and find your local Aquarium or Cichlid club.

First they will likely know good, local tank builders. Second, they will have access to a wider range of fish than any Petsmart.

https://www.facebook.com/CAOAC-Canadian ... ref=SEARCH

http://www.caoac.ca/clubs.html


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Could I keep Geophagus Orange Head Tapajos in a 5 foot tank? If so, how many? If not, then I'll see what I can do with other species. There's also a chance that I can only get a 4 foot tank.

I've done some research and it seems like Biotodoma are harder to keep and can be aggressive, so I'll have to think about those ones...

Not a fan of the appearance of Gymnogeophagus, so I'll pass on those.

That leaves Guianacara... which I found next to no information about online. The little bit of info says that they're a peaceful species, probably similar to Geophagus in temperament, and something I'd probably enjoy keeping.

However, I have no idea what kind of footprint is required, and how many fish I could keep. Can I keep Guianacara in a 4 foot tank? Or would they need a 5 foot? And how many fish in each tank size? Which then brings us back to the Orange Head Tapajos... how big of a tank do THEY need? If the Tapajos can be in a 5 foot tank, I'd choose them over Guianacara.

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything done properly.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Welp, looks like I can only fit a 4 foot tank. I mean, 4 feet is pretty big, but not in terms of these species... I guess I'll have to pass on Geophagus. Still wondering whether I can keep Guianacara/Biotodoma in a 4 foot - although I doubt I can.


----------



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

Tapajos in my opinion are one of the easiest geos to keep.. given you have the correct requirements for them.. they prefer a temp of anywhere between 25-28 degrees Celsius (sorry I don't know the equivalent in Fahrenheit).. the longer the tank the better basically.. so the biggest area you can provide for them the better.. they do tend to bicker a bit amongst themselves but that's all it is and it's quite funny to watch, other then that they are quite active and constantly sifting thru sand for food, I keep mine in a 6x2x2 with 2x fx5s the movement is fine and filtration is perfect, I have 10x tapajos living happily together without any issues and overall they are very peaceful apart from the bickering now and again amongst themselves.. I'd recommend a group of 5 minimum.. all the best


----------

